
Quantum money: toward a new quantum cryptographic protocol (2009) - hapnin
http://arxiv.org/abs/0912.3825
======
hapnin
Background:

"Quantum money is a proposed design of bank notes making them impossible to
forge, by using quantum physics. The idea influenced the development of
quantum key distribution protocols used in quantum cryptography.

The idea was put forward in about 1970 by Stephen Wiesner, a graduate student
at Columbia University, though it was rejected by a number of scientific
journals, meaning that it remained unpublished until 1983."

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_money](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_money)

